# Cutest Dog Links ~ Please Vote!



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

I thought it might be a good idea to have a thread where everyone could post their own links.
This will be fun!
Remember you can vote for more than one dog each day!
Good Luck to all!


:cheer: 


And here's where you can upload and enter

Cutest Dog Competition


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

What a good idea! :ThankYou: 

Here is Breeze's link
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...A533&page=1


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree-good post :ThankYou: 
I just posted Cookie!! :chili: :chili: 
I never did anything like this before, I just want lots of people to see my sweet baby!!
Now I'm going to go vote for everyone else.
Here's her link
This one doesn't work. SEE NEWER POST. thanks
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I guess I'm getting carried away---I just entered Sam also!! She is so sweet too even though she is not a Maltese.
Here's her link This one doesn't work . See newer post. Thanks.
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Great idea. The only one I was able to find on my own was sweet little Abbie. :wub: 

Here's the link for Jett. VOTE FOR JETT - Cutest Dog Competition


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's Tobi's link

Tobi Cutest Dog Competition


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Here's Bailey's link
Bailey's Page

I'm gonna vote for the other pups now


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Have any of you read this blog? Sounds like there is some cheating going on here. Several entries about high vote counts that jumped in a matter of minutes.

http://digg.com/pets_animals/1Million_Cutest_Dog_Competition

I already know Gigi is cute, wouldn't be fair to enter her in a contest! LOL Just kidding, but I_ do_ think that this _particular_ contest is a waste of time JMHO...But we all know our SM pups are wayyyyyy cuter than any of those other "dogs" on there! LOL


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is Milo's   

:wub: 

Milo the Maltese

:wub: 

Milo thanks you for your vote!


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I just realized that my links did not work. Here are the good ones:

Here is a direct link to your photo. 
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...C1F31C4E2616798 

Here is a direct link to your photo. 
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...2F01009E059E864 

Of course all our dogs are cuter! I just like all the world to see them. :biggrin:


----------



## krimaya (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is the link for Lucky

http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...6E671913D30C80F


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who is voting for all our babies.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is a link to Lil Miss Abbie: Cutest Dog- Abbie

Thanks for the votes!!! :biggrin: 

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 16 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818341


> Great idea. The only one I was able to find on my own was sweet little Abbie. :wub:
> 
> Here's the link for Jett. VOTE FOR JETT - Cutest Dog Competition[/B]


You are too sweet Crystal!!! Maggie and Abbie send lil Jett lots of puppy kisses!!! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Vote for HUNTER the Summer HUNK!!!

Hunter's registered and ready to accept votes! He has been voting daily for all SM doggies and would appreciate any votes for him 

PS. Jett, he really really likes your halloween costume!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 18 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819313


> Vote for HUNTER the Summer HUNK!!!
> 
> Hunter's registered and ready to accept votes! He has been voting daily for all SM doggies and would appreciate any votes for him
> 
> PS. Jett, he really really likes your halloween costume![/B]


I'm trying to vote right now for fellow SM'rs but dang is the site SLOOOOOW. :smpullhair: 

Hunter, Jett said he's sending you his blasted halloween costume. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 18 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819320


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 18 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819313





> Vote for HUNTER the Summer HUNK!!!
> 
> Hunter's registered and ready to accept votes! He has been voting daily for all SM doggies and would appreciate any votes for him
> 
> PS. Jett, he really really likes your halloween costume![/B]


I'm trying to vote right now for fellow SM'rs but dang is the site SLOOOOOW. :smpullhair: 

Hunter, Jett said he's sending you his blasted halloween costume. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know - the site is super slow. Hunter's image isn't approved nad won't be till tomorrow (wed) so no worries about voting for him just yet  Hunter says that he loves costumes because they are warm but he doesn't love his pirate one from last year.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Hunter -- Cookie says you ARE the summer HUNK with your cool orange scarf! & she can't wait to vote for you.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I hope no ones objects to my posting these links. I did it more or less for my convenience b/c it was taking so long to fish out the posts that had not been placed into this thread. Now everyone can get their votes more easily.  


Here is the link for Alice's Mia - (godiva goddess) 
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...8CC5&page=1

Nici Thompson's friend:
"Vote for "Eight is enough" 

dwerten - Demi's link:
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?h=3DCF9F6E5E5AB82ABA89C3F5E71878C7&page=1

Lily'sMom3 Lily Grace's link:
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...8DE2ED74F26A7FD 

Reenie Chloe Bijou's link:
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...E336&page=1

heather rochelle 's Kaia link:
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?h=16773E2E5FFBC5C6996B34CF71F6F8B7&page=1
<span style="color:#000000">
CeeCee's Mom is Rain's Mommy! Here's her link:
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...6A4&page=18

Carole's *re-entry* of Krista:
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...BB8E&page=1

CupCake2007 (Klarisa) Blueberry Muffin's link:
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...8DE8575CE5E1CC9

Newbie - rockyparkersmom Rocky's link:
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...B62B6E58B555A1D

</span>Adding princessre's Casanova to this list - his original link is on post #27 - don't want him to be left out.  
http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...AF4EDACB210C2A6


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Starsmom, I didn't want to double post Steph's eight is enough....I'm glad you did it!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, Starsmom!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

If anyone experienced issues with the links I posted yesterday for the competition they have been fixed and all work! :smheat:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't forget to vote for your favorite pups


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I just voted for all your babies....my gosh, they all are soooooo adorable.

Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Aug 20 2009, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819881


> I hope no ones objects to my posting these links. I did it more or less for my convenience b/c it was taking so long to fish out the posts that had not been placed into this thread. Now everyone can get their votes more easily.
> 
> 
> Here is the link for Alice's Mia - (godiva goddess)
> ...



Wow - what a sweet person you are to include Chloe in there for me - I just saw this - many thanks 

So many cute babies we have. Lets keep up the voting for each other - if one of us wins, I say all of us in the contest should be flown by the winner to somewhere with our fluffs for one HUGE party!

Good luck everybody!

Cheers,
Reenie & Chloe Bijou


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (Reenie @ Aug 22 2009, 10:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820808


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Aug 20 2009, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819881





> I hope no ones objects to my posting these links. I did it more or less for my convenience b/c it was taking so long to fish out the posts that had not been placed into this thread. Now everyone can get their votes more easily.
> 
> 
> Here is the link for Alice's Mia - (godiva goddess)
> ...



Wow - what a sweet person you are to include Chloe in there for me - I just saw this - many thanks 

So many cute babies we have. Lets keep up the voting for each other - if one of us wins, I say all of us in the contest should be flown by the winner to somewhere with our fluffs for one HUGE party!

Good luck everybody!

Cheers,
Reenie & Chloe Bijou
[/B][/QUOTE]
I have been voteing for everyone as well Just want to say thanks for the votes....


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Well here's a news flash! You are now _required_ to REGISTER TO VOTE in the dog competition. Nothing like changing dogs in the middle of the ring!  Good news is - you can still vote for more then one fluff.

Anne, Did you know Samantha's pic has been removed! :shocked: 

<div align='center'>*Image removed by judges.*

*]Possible reasons: blank photo, duplicate entry, inappropriate content, or other rule restriction.*


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Please vote for Casanova! We entered him late and I think he only has 4 votes 

http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...AF4EDACB210C2A6


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

If anyone is having trouble getting into this site tonight like I did...

I finally went and did a web search for the competition, and got in through that.  ...
EDIT: it's 8/24 8:13 PDT and I cannot access this site at all - anyone else having the same problem?


"Please vote for Casanova! We entered him late and I think he only has 4 votes"

Sophia - a new week started today - many have low vote counts but there's plenty of time.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...06D22CA228B1097


http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...64130950C1F5A10


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

This is a bump - let's vote!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Another week has begun. The winners of the weekly contest pale in cuteness to any of our fluffs that have been entered. I keep voting for everyone's baby. The website is working w/o snags. Let's get at least one fluff in the winners circle! 

*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!  *


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just placed my daily votes. We have to wait until Thanksgiving to hear who won??? :hysteric:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Aug 31 2009, 09:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824412


> I just placed my daily votes. We have to wait until Thanksgiving to hear who won??? :hysteric:[/B]


 I just placed my daily votes!!


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Aug 31 2009, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824412


> I just placed my daily votes. We have to wait until Thanksgiving to hear who won??? :hysteric:[/B]


Yup


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Sep 4 2009, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825890


> bump[/B]


 Bump!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been voting everyday for the fluffs. Today I went to the gallery and entered Maltese in the search box and found over 400 fluffs and still was counting. I recognized a fluff from SM - Rain in her pretty "bumble bee" dress - but I knew she hadn't been placed within this thread. I placed her with all the other SM fulffs here this morning. Many have the same name, so it's difficult to tell if they are SM'ers. If you know of other fuffs who are entered in the contest but are not in this thread please add them.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm voting every day for our SM babies. Why are some suddenly removed? Today I went on to vote and both Krista and Bella were removed by the judges. What's up with that?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 6 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826660


> I'm voting every day for our SM babies. Why are some suddenly removed? Today I went on to vote and both Krista and Bella were removed by the judges. What's up with that?[/B]



I was able to vote for Bella this morning, but Krista's photo had been removed. I PM'd Carole regarding it but have had no reply.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Sep 6 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826712


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 6 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826660





> I'm voting every day for our SM babies. Why are some suddenly removed? Today I went on to vote and both Krista and Bella were removed by the judges. What's up with that?[/B]



I was able to vote for Bella this morning, but Krista's photo had been removed. I PM'd Carole regarding it but have had no reply.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks. Last night and this morning they were both off. I don't understand why more people from SM are voting for our fluffs.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Received a reply from Carole - the pics were removed because the rules state you can only submit 1 photo per week, and since she had two they zapped both. It's too bad too, b/c I think she was one of the weeks leaders. Yes, I too wonder why more of the SM'ers aren't voting. 

Krista's *re-entry* link had been placed in post #18 with the other fluff contestants.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I was about to give up.  I thought the girls were taken down.... because when I re-read the rules it said ONE PICTURE per PERSON so figured I misunderstood and messed up by putting both my girls in the contest. 

Now I am guessing their pictures were down because they were going over the top 30 by the judges at that time. I called all my people off on voting this week  but guess I will ask them to get back in the game. Bella is out this week (keeping to the rules)...but keeping Krista in as the rule states ONE picture per PERSON....so here is the link if you would wish to vote for her. I do have a message to support to change her from "mixed breed" which she definitely is not. She is a full blooded PASHES Maltese. Thanks ahead for voting for all the Spoiled Maltes sweeties including my Krista.

http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.c...3EA2BEBF0D7BB8E

Thanks to Marsha (Starsmom) for helping all of us.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

This is a bump - Carole's Krista has over 1000 votes and Niki's friend has over 700 - this is the last day for the week. *PLEASE VOTE!*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I was thinking of submitting a different picture this week. When I first entered it said I could change pictures, but now I don't see where or how you can do that. Any ideas? LOL....although with these people who have such an internet network to get 1000 votes, I don't know why changing a photo would do anything.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

how am i just seeing this post? lol i though it was something else!

I voted as much as I could today lol.

I am so excited to report that I had entered muffin in this same contest a while back and I received recently an email that she was chosen as a Semi-Finalist and her photo will be published in their book!!! :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 12 2009, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828790


> I was thinking of submitting a different picture this week. When I first entered it said I could change pictures, but now I don't see where or how you can do that. Any ideas? LOL....although with these people who have such an internet network to get 1000 votes, I don't know why changing a photo would do anything. [/B]


I don' know what to tell you Crystal. I can't figure it out. Why don't you contact them and ask? 

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Sep 15 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830070


> I am so excited to report that I had entered muffin in this same contest a while back and I received recently an email that she was chosen as a Semi-Finalist and her photo will be published in their book!!! :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana:[/B]


That is exciting Clarissa. Congratulations Cupcake! :clap: :clap: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Sep 15 2009, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830070


> how am i just seeing this post? lol i though it was something else!
> 
> I voted as much as I could today lol.
> 
> I am so excited to report that I had entered muffin in this same contest a while back and I received recently an email that she was chosen as a Semi-Finalist and her photo will be published in their book!!! :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana:[/B]


Blueberry Muffin has been added with the other fluffs - Post #18


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

A new week has begun - vote for all the SM fluffs - start here! Cutest Dog Competition


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Week 9 of the Cutest Dog Competition has begun today. Let's all vote for our SM fur-faces. :rochard: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

A quick bump - SM'ers aren't doing so well...


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just saw that Muffin was added. I never knew her official name is Blueberry Muffin. How CUTE! The picture entered is so adorable. She's on my list now Clarissa.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Bump. Vote please.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am honestly interested in why SMers are not voting for our dogs entered in The Cutest Dog Contest. Voting started at 0 again yesterday. I went on just now to vote and most of our SM fluffs had only 1 or 2 votes. What's up with that? Could someone please answer this puzzling question of mine?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I guess everyone is ignoring my question just like the voting. OK, sometimes silence speaks louder than words.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

pssst.....::whispering:: I think the contest is over now.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 28 2009, 10:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844672


> pssst.....::whispering:: I think the contest is over now.[/B]



Except for the judging of the 12 semi-finalists it is over. All voting ceased on Saturday night. See this thread for the finalists or go to the competition's website...

Cutest Dog Competition... Top Dog for week 12


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 28 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844672


> pssst.....::whispering:: I think the contest is over now.[/B]


I am now slinking off with my tail between my legs.:smrofl: :hiding: :sorry:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:smrofl:


----------

